

Show HN: Said.fm curated & connected audio content. Feedback Appreciated - abdels

Hey, I think I did this the wrong way round last time. I hope I'm doing it right this time.<p>This is the latest incarnation of the app, http://said.fm/. A lot of people love listening to talk programmes but don't have the time or bandwidth to look for them and just want a trusted suggestion. They also seem to like listening to stuff mostly on the go or while performing some mundane task.<p>With this release, we tried to solve both those 2 problems. We still have a way to go with introducing a proper mobile app but a lot of people still use their iPods and we tried not to exclude them. Finally, we encourage people to explore and the whole experience revolves around that.<p>Here's a summary of what we did: http://blog.said.fm/just-in-time-for-christmas<p>Please have a poke around and feel free to share thoughts/feedback :-)
======
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://said.fm/>

